# 4/110 bolt pattern?



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

i am looking for a stencil or a jig to drill 4/110 bolt pattern on some crushloks let me know what you have or any ideas would be nice thanks


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

If u could get ahold of a wheel spacer u could get the pattern off of that duno if anyone you know has a set on there bike but u could do that or take ur hub off and use that 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Or find an old rim laying around somewhere and cut the center out of it. Any old Honda or Yamaha wheel would work.


----------



## kawietilldeath (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks guys I have a set of old grizzley wheels and wheel spacers I will try that


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Show some pics when ur done and let us know how it goes 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

